# lire USB sur IPad1



## bobalexandre (4 Avril 2012)

J'ai acheté le kit de connections pour iPad : avec une carte mémoire photo pas de problème, mais avec lUSB impossible de transférer ni photo, ni docks, ni musique
. Message «*périph non reconnu*» pour l'appareil photo," pas assez d'énergie"... merci pour votre aide, je me demande pourquoi vendre cette connexion !


----------



## Arlequin (5 Avril 2012)

hello

cette connectique sert à connecter un apn qui a sa propre alimentation

il me semble avoir vu passer un fil à ce sujet, et de mémoire il faut créer un dossier "dcim" à la racine du disque, pour simuler un APN. 

Mais s'il manque de courant, pas le choix, il faudra alimenter ton DD par une alim externe ! le dock connector de l'iPad n'est pas prévu pour alimenter un disque dur ! 

à+


----------

